# Busy Hours - What They Really Are



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Our weekly report regularly shows 4 a.m. Monday as part of the 16 busy hours each week. Yet, when I drive then, I usually end up with NO business. So I asked. This is the answer I got from the Seattle office. Now I know, if there is only one driver, and they make an airport run, they can have the highest average earning that shows up in all of our weekly reports...

_"The busy hours are the hours that had the highest average hourly earnings for uberX drivers over the last four weeks. So those are, theoretically, the most profitable hours."_


----------

